# Game 49: Jazz (24-25) @ Wolves (22-26)



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

@









*February 10, 2006
7:00 PM CST
Target Center*

*Probable Starters*
*47 Andrei Kirilenko F - 13 Mehmet Okur F - 31 Jarron Collins C - 3 Milt Palacio G - 25 Keith McLeod G*









































































*23 Trenton Hassell F - 21 Kevin Garnett F - 35 Mark Madsen C - 31 Ricky Davis G - 7 Anthony Carter G*


*Key Reserves*
*Utah*
5 Carlos Boozer
15 Matt Harpring
8 Deron Williams

*Minnesota*
3 Marcus Banks
30 Mark Blount
1 Rashad McCants​
*Keys to the Game:* This will be the first game for Carlos Boozer, so he'll be expected to start the game on the bench. Deron Williams is questionable for tonight's game. It is also a homecoming for Minnesota native and former Gophers Kris Humphries. Utah can surprise us, but I expected a W, especially at home court for the Wolves. They need to contain AK-47.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

The Wolves need this game. I am predicting a win, but a very close game. I want to see Griffin play this game as I have a feeling he'll have a big game if he does play.

Wolves win. 98-95.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I was going to go to this game, doesn't look like I will be though.

Should be a win, but that hasn't meant a whole lot to the Wolves this year.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

well they are saying boozer may play about 5 minutes is all...
hopefully kg just tears okur and collins apart and ricky can get by ak47-kg needs to watch out in case okur gets hot


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Minnesota has always matched up against us well. I predict a close one... but Okur will come through down the stretch! (see Chicago game... great 3 to win the game!)

We are very excited to have Boozer back. And the prognosis for Boozer is that he'll get 5 minute spots at a time, and play maybe 15-20 minutes, rather than just 5 minutes for the whole game.

I look forward to a good game. Seems like you guys have had our number as of late. I guess we'll see, eh?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Minnesota has always matched up against us well. I predict a close one... but Okur will come through down the stretch! (see Chicago game... great 3 to win the game!)
> 
> We are very excited to have Boozer back. And the prognosis for Boozer is that he'll get 5 minute spots at a time, and play maybe 15-20 minutes, rather than just 5 minutes for the whole game.
> 
> I look forward to a good game. Seems like you guys have had our number as of late. I guess we'll see, eh?


Well, Utah is on a good note, winning more games than we do in last 4 or 5 games. What's funny the Jazz is unsuccesful in last few games at Target Center. The Wolves need to take advantage of it or they will lose another embarassing game.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

nice so far..blount is looking very good on the boards he has 4 right now with about 7 minutes left in the 1st half but he's been tipping them alive as well...we are killing them on the boards but we have 5 turnovers to their 1
33-32 jazz
Timeout right now


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

how in the hell does matt harpring score 12 points and 8 in a row ? nice defense 
39-32 jazz


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Banks with 3 pointer


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

About time, KG in the game now


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

wow what a half..especially that 2nd quarter [/sarcasm]

i'll bring up some first half leaders in a second


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Not working. They were lacking efforts to end the 1st half. They'd better not do the same thing in the 2nd half.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*1st Half Leaders*

*MINNY*
*Kevin Garnett*







8 points(4-8) 8 rebounds 3 assists
*Trenton Hassell*







9 points(4-7) 2 assists 1 rebound
*Ricky Davis*







6 points(3-11) 2 assists
*Eddie Griffin*







4 points(2-2) 3 rebounds(2 offensive)

*Utah*
*Andrei Kirilenko*







14 pts(5-6) 4 rebounds 1 assist
*Matt Harpring*







14 pts(7-11)(all in 2nd quarter) 2 rebounds
*Keith McLeod*







9 pts(4-7) 3 rebounds 1 assist
*Mehmet Okur*







7 pts(3-7) 2 rebounds 1 assist


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Harpring is returning after a 28 point night against chigaco 4 days ago. :cheers:


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Minnesota*
40.9% shooting
1-1 FT
23 rebounds
12 assists
7 turnovers

*Utah*
47.8% shooting
6-7 ft
20 rebounds
15 assists
2 turnovers


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> *Minnesota*
> 40.9% shooting
> 1-1 FT
> 23 rebounds
> ...





> "Just since then, I make a note every night to go to the bucket, go to the bucket," Garnett said. "Don't settle for the jump shot. Try to put some pressure on the defender. Sometimes it's easier said than done (because of) fatigue, travel. Just these games of late, I've been trying to put a focus on getting to the line, see how many times I can get to the line, and not bail the defender out with a jump shot."


Whatever happened to it?


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

starting the 3rd with a quick carter foul lets get out on an early run and as i see that ricky davis drops one


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Stop letting the Jazz have the second chances.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

8-2 run to start the quarter and we have the ball to come out of the timeout jazz are shooting something like 1-9 in the 3rd..yikes


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Jazz need to learn to handle zone.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> 8-2 run to start the quarter and we have the ball to come out of the timeout jazz are shooting something like 1-9 in the 3rd..yikes



Hey, you'd be a great color commentor lol.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I'd be glad of a help.

AC got 6 assists. Not even close to the end of game.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

kg relentless on the boards right there...down 2 but ak at the line


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Juxtaposed said:


> Hey, you'd be a great color commentor lol.



haha yeah u can be my wing man  


down by one but was he just fouled on a 3?
kg with another double double


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

God, I shrugs at him sometimes.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

oh no jaric is in... :hurl: :no: :uhoh: :nonono: lol

well now we're down 5 jaric got a block then we gave it right back


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> oh no jaric is in... :hurl: :no: :uhoh: :nonono: lol
> 
> well now we're down 5 jaric got a steal then gave it right back


 :banana:... NOT!

Seriously, this team got a severe case of butterfingers. See PHX game.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

And now jazz have figured out the t wolves zone.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

guess what jaric missed a layup and we're DOWN 8!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Casey- Please bench Jaric and please don't let him be in our sights ever again... I mean it!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

5 FTs, what is up with that?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> 5 FTs, what is up with that?


That is the most unfortunate things that ever happened to this franchise. They are never been that successful to get to free throws more often all those years.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

we suck, mchale u better do something before the deadline our your gonna be sitting on one damn hot seat up there


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

18/21 from the free throw line for the jazz, 8/8 for the twolves.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

how do we have 21 fouls to their 10?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> how do we have 21 fouls to their 10?


Blount got five. Typical.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

The jazz are attacking the basket, and getting your players to jump and causing the foul.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

kg hustling for a cpl boards then they let harpring get behind him so he will shoot 2 fts???!????WTF!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Harpring is 1 for 4, is that usual? I think not.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Harpring cant make free throws, but he has been doing a lot of good things. That makes it 49 points in the last 2 games for harpring so far.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

i love when our tallest player is madsen at 6'8"


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


Like I said before, Utah can surprise you.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Only 4 points in first six minutes in the 4th qtr? That's pathetic.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Juxtaposed said:


> Like I said before, Utah can surprise you.


yeah, i knew it wouldnt be an easy game but i thought we would play better than this

wheres the fire mchale chants???


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

kirilenko is a force!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

nice play by madsen tonight....
wtf another turnover?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

oh, lord :nonono:


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

hooray some excitement carter gets a T :banana:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> hooray some excitement carter gets a T :banana:


LOL!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

hooray even more KG gets one, how bout' casey 2?!?


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

:laugh:
crowd applauds for calling a foul against utah
then the utah announcers complain about it


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

This team is pathetic. 

Yes, I just said that.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Juxtaposed said:


> This team is pathetic.
> 
> Yes, I just said that.


i must agree


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> :laugh:
> crowd applauds for calling a foul against utah
> then the utah announcers complain about it


come on, harpring tied him up


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> come on, harpring tied him up


lol i wasn't watching anymore, i just heard it in the background


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Hassell's becoming the team leader in scoring tonight. Interesting.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

it's finally over, nice game by the jazz and harpring
congrats to you AK-47 nice seeing ya in the forum


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

The Jazz deserved to win this game greatly. I, along with other fans here, appreciated having you here, also AK-47.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Top Performers*
*Utah*
*Mehmet Okur*







7-17, 19 Pts, 10 Rebs, 2 Assists 
*Andrei Kirilenko*







6-10, 19 pts, 4 blocks, 5 rebounds
*Matt Harpring*







10-19, 25 pts, 8 rebounds(5 offensive)
*Keith McLeod*







4-10, 13 pts 3 rebounds 2 assists
*Jarron Collins*







2-5, 8 pts 2 rebounds 2 assists

*Minnesota*

*Kevin Garnett*







7-17, 16 Pts, 18 Rebs, 4 Assists
*Trenton Hassell*







7-12, 19 pts 4 rebounds 3 assists
*Ricky Davis*







7-22, 18 pts, 3 assists
*Eddie Griffin*







3-4, 6 points, 5 rebounds
*Mark Madsen*







0-2, 2 pts, 9 rebounds


pretty sad when madsen is a top 5 performer....


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Rashad Mc*Can't*s


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> it's finally over, nice game by the jazz and harpring
> congrats to you AK-47 nice seeing ya in the forum





Juxtaposed said:


> The Jazz deserved to win this game greatly. I, along with other fans here, appreciated having you here, also AK-47.


Thanks guys, I will be here the next matchup between our two teams. Fighting for the NW division continues.

Yes moss, harpring has 28/25 in last 2 games for a total of 53. Great 6th man!


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

So much for that big game from Griffin I was expecting. He palyed well in the minutes given though...


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

that's it for us.
this season can go the the protocol.
were doomed for it.

i don't know what this team should do to get better,i really don't. i don't understand what is wrong with them and i'm sick and tired of it anyway 22-27 damn.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

I watched Kevin Garnett closely during the second half tonight, and I've got to ask: What's wrong with him? Not his play--What's going on with _him_? He seemed frustrated, jittery, and when he sat down with a couple minutes left in the game, I honestly thought he was going to cry. He put his sweatshirt up over his head and didn't watch any more.  

Is he that unhappy?

Laurie


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

naa he's got lots of reason to be cheerfull you misunderstood him probabley.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

What in the world was your coach thinking?

Last game in the Delta Center, Eddie Griffin was something like 2 blocks away from a triple-double, and he responds by giving him a whole 12 minutes and 21 seconds? Even in that span, he was 3-4 from the field (Ricky Davis was 7-22... YIKES), and Griffin also added 5 boards.

This surely wasn't a pretty game for either team. What I find ironic is that Garnett is getting upset over and over, and yet instead of taking it to the basket, he settles for contested jumpers. Memo Okur had a hold of him on the offensive end tonight, only because it looked like KG wasn't trying to do much at all, except rebound his own miss and score.

Wolves: 18 TO's
Jazz: 7 TO's

Yikes. There's the stat of the game. Can't win many games when you give up 11 more possessions than the opponent.

Anyway, I look forward to a better showing from both teams on March 8th, in Salt Lake.

Take care guys.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

alexander said:


> Rashad Mc*Can't*s


So, what are you planning to say about him? We surely do love to hear from you.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

unluckyseventeen said:


> What in the world was your coach thinking?
> 
> Last game in the Delta Center, Eddie Griffin was something like 2 blocks away from a triple-double, and he responds by giving him a whole 12 minutes and 21 seconds? Even in that span, he was 3-4 from the field (Ricky Davis was 7-22... YIKES), and Griffin also added 5 boards.


And that's the first time in the past few games that he's gotten much playing time at all. I'd really love to know what our coach is thinking as well.


----------

